
What I carry with me every day: Matt Mullenweg - ds
http://everydaycarry.com/posts/4117/Whats-in-My-Bag-2014?1101
======
ahmadss
Interesting to see that "Everday Carry" now has six employees and revenue in
excess of $1M [1]. Can't tell if it is just affiliate revenue, or if there is
something more beyond Amazon and eBay affiliate programs.

[1] - [http://www.bizjournals.com/southflorida/print-
edition/2015/0...](http://www.bizjournals.com/southflorida/print-
edition/2015/01/16/introducing-everyday-carry.html)

edit - grammar

------
_xander
This guy carries playing cards, a lockpick set, two phones, two watches (and
their chargers), a chest strap heart rate monitor, three pairs of headphones
(including $1350 UE 18s) and a router with him _everyday_? Are you kidding?

~~~
freehunter
Yeah, this is a travel bag, not an every day carry.

~~~
emodendroket
Hey, you never know when you are going to encounter a foreign power outlet.
(??)

------
emodendroket
I'm not sure I'm on the same page as someone who carries, among other things,
two watches and several sets of headphones everywhere he goes.

~~~
Jtsummers
This looks more like a travel kit than something you'd really carry every day.
I mean, why carry the heart rate monitor and watch like this? It should be
with his running clothes, unless he's always wearing them. He should have
those in his EDC kit as well. And all the chargers, you don't need to carry
those around _every_ day unless your equipment dies frequently or you aren't
going to your own home most nights.

~~~
emodendroket
Well, he says he carries it every day, so I'm going to take him at his word.

To answer your question, generally people with huge loadouts like this haven't
_really_ thought about it all that carefully.

~~~
Jtsummers
> Well, he says he carries it every day, so I'm going to take him at his word.

Fair, I didn't mean to say I doubted him, but more what the kit appeared like
to me (travel versus EDC). This is more than I'd take on a trip, but is along
those lines. Or if I were leading a more nomadic life (no permanent address or
rarely there, lots of couch surfing or staying in hotels for work).

However, I guess this would be EDC if that were a normal thing for me.

------
tootie
Smart phone plus credit card covers 99% of eventualities in the first world.

~~~
ersii
Not to be snarky, but that's incorrect if the power is out for a few hours.
Not saying that is a normal case in the "first world" \- but it happens
occasionally.

~~~
k-mcgrady
You carry stuff with you everywhere everyday just in case the power goes out
for a few hours? That's like carrying around a bathing suit in the dead of
winter just in case it suddenly gets hot and you fancy a swim.

------
insertnickname
He carries all _that crap_ but not a flashlight?

~~~
calbear81
I think the smartphone light probably counts but I'm with you on carrying a
compact CREE-powered flashlight. Also, he's missing a small folding knife.

~~~
insertnickname
It doesn't count. Everyone should carry a proper flashlight.

------
korethr
> 5\. Lockpick set.

While I personally don't have a problem with it, I'm pretty sure such would
get you into a lot of trouble in some jurisdictions. Carrying a lockpick set
everywhere with you everyday strikes me as risky.

~~~
k-mcgrady
There are seriously laws preventing you from carrying a lock picking set?

~~~
jmcdowell
I work in England but a co-worker here mentioned that the law says he can't
carry them unless he had a very good reason e.g. he is a locksmith.

~~~
barrkel
"Going equipped"

[http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/1968/60/section/25](http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/1968/60/section/25)

(1) A person shall be guilty of an offence if, when not at his place of abode,
he has with him any article for use in the course of or in connection with any
burglary or theft.

2) A person guilty of an offence under this section shall on conviction on
indictment be liable to imprisonment for a term not exceeding three years.

3) Where a person is charged with an offence under this section, proof that he
had with him any article made or adapted for use in committing a burglary or
theft shall be evidence that he had it with him for such use.

------
frakkingcylons
I carry half of that when I travel, much less every day. I don't need to put
Batman's tactical belt and the WHO's civilization bootstrap kit in my pockets
and backpack.

------
saturdaysaint
Enjoyed Matt's appearance on Tim Ferriss's podcast earlier this week where he
covered related things (most used apps, daily tips and tricks, etc.) -
[http://fourhourworkweek.com/2015/02/09/matt-
mullenweg/](http://fourhourworkweek.com/2015/02/09/matt-mullenweg/)

------
Noelkd
Phone, keys, wallet. Keep it simple.

~~~
lfx
My father always taught me - keys and wallet every time you leave the house.
And keep it in your pants pockets, since you never* leave those.

For my future children I will say the same, plus phone. But maybe it will be
one physical thing at that time.

*Relative speaking, comparing to jacket let say.

------
jyotiska
If you are interested, there is an entire subreddit dedicated to this:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/edc](http://www.reddit.com/r/edc)

------
pkaye
Wow I didn't know there was a website where people talk about all the things
they carry around...

~~~
EpicEng
And lots of videos on YouTube, a sub-reddit, etc. These folks tend to be a bit
on the... Odd side I suppose, but hey; I used to fall asleep watching them
show off all the crap they carry around, so what does that make me?

~~~
pkaye
If you enjoyed watching, it might be an ASMR effect.

~~~
EpicEng
Not sure why you're being downvoted; that's exactly what it is.

